# hythe ferry



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw this morning Hythe ferry was using a different vessel.
Last week they were using Hotspur 6, so is this ferry on loan or a replacement.
if so what had happen to the great expection.


----------



## Doug C. (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello Panasonic.

I'm guessing Great Expectations is on her annual survey/refit over at Saxon Wharf, and hence Hotspur IV has been standing in, on her usual relief duties. I noticed though, for a few days one of the 'party' boats that operates out of Ocean Village was on the route, and the venerable Hotspur IV herself was moored up, possibly broken down, although I notice she is running again now.

Will let you know if I hear anything further.


----------

